# Can string and cans be used?



## GerryL (Feb 12, 2007)

I plan on trying to make candles from my first hive this year.
Can ordinary (tie the roast) twine be used for wicks?
Can you mold candles in ordinary tin cans?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Just about any container can be used for candle molding, experimenting with different molds is half the fun. One thing to take into consideration when choosing a mold is the ease of getting the wax out once it is set up. Some cans have ridges or indentations which might make it difficult. If sticking is a problem you can use spray veggie oil prior to pouring to ease candle release.
As for using string for wicking, I haven't tried this, but can't imagine it working well. The size of the wick is determined by the size of the candle so even if you used string and it worked well you would need different sizes. Wicks have been optimally developed over time, why try to reinvent the wheel? They are not expensive, why not just buy the wicking itself. 
Sheri


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Alot of the beekeeping catalogues hav candle makeing supplies and the recmonded size of wick for size of candle, the wrong size COULD cause a FIRE hazard so BEE careful


----------



## GerryL (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank,

I think I'll buy a couple of different size wicks and experiment from there.

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## weedbee (Nov 11, 2005)

*wicks that don't work*

HELP! funny you should be talking about wicks right now. I am using Betterbee's "VCTW 2" votive candle wicks and I have a BIG problem...they don't stay lit. Once they burn to the wax they just go out. What am I doing wrong? We melt our wax in a water jacket melter then run it thru the solar melter to get the last of the sludge out. I then use a presto pot and metal votive forms (mann lake I think). 

Any suggestions? I'm desperate!!!


----------



## weedbee (Nov 11, 2005)

sorry for the dumb question. just read thru some old threads and maybe this batch of wax is just still not clean enough and also I'll let them cure.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Betterbee Votive and Tea lite wicking*

Weedbee,

See my post under the Consumer thread about Betterbee. These wicks are useless, they don't work. I think they are working on this.

I've had some success with Mid-Con's wicking. I used their 1/0 for tea lites. I got great results.

As for votives....I tried using Mid-Con's #1 and #2 SB with no results. I didn't have their #3, but think it *might* work. On Thursday I made some using their #4 SB and the 60 ply Flat Braid. These are curing and I'll know more in a couple of days. Mid-Con sent me several of their samples, free of charge, to try out first.

I also made some votives using Brushy Mountain's 2/0 SB on the same day. These are also curing so I don't know yet if they worked or not. I'm trying to let mine cure for at least a week.

For what its worth...I haven't had much luck using Beeswax in containers. I think I'm going to stick with Soy wax for that...unless I get lucky and disover the right wick with the right container. 

Mid-Con is at www.mid-conagri.com


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*wicks*

after you learn to make candles the next lesson is on wicks.
every size and shape candle will need differant wicking,no.2 wick for bees wax tapered candles off about 3/4" dia. no.3 wick for 1" .
each batch of candles will need to be tested ! when new wax is added to pot you change the burning rate of the candle.
finally a candle that has aged for a week burns differant than fresh poured ones.
it's nice to have five daughters who will test for you,but it's also hard to have any left too sell! 
ps petrolium wax is a whole new game!

bob


----------

